# Hi-Low



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I just going to say this once

Hi-Lows soon to be bigger than fucking Mc D's

On every corna

Coming to take the crown harder than ever

Trapers start selling Hi-low because it's going to go down like a plane crash

So I'll be taking bets now


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

13 veiws no bets

some got a fucking penny on it dam?!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 09:30 PM~6417038
> *13 veiws no bets
> 
> some got a fucking penny on it dam?!
> *


BET WHAT ON WHAT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 10:15 PM~6416909
> *I just going to say this once
> 
> Hi-Lows soon to be bigger than fucking Mc D's
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i bet aint shit gonna happen. i been waiting for companies to make a big come back and have yet to see it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Whats a corna and a traper?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi-Low has lost repect in the community years ago. People don't forget what they did to them. Plus, the only person I know still putting it down for them is David Marquez from Sacramento.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 21 2006, 09:44 PM~6417091
> *Whats a corna and a traper?
> *


a corna is where trappers are

look it up and get back it me


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I see all this talking no $$

:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think thats cuz hilow took it all allready.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 09:49 PM~6417136
> *I see all this talking no $$
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


READ POST #3 AGAIN WHAT DOES IT SAY?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 10:49 PM~6417136
> *I see all this talking no $$
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


You must smoke crack with Mando.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HI LOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I seem to remember mando getting served at the motel 6 in vegas, is that the comeback your talking about????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 09:50 PM~6417148
> *READ POST #3 AGAIN WHAT DOES IT SAY?
> *


must be South Texas talk killa


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 09:50 PM~6417148
> *READ POST #3 AGAIN WHAT DOES IT SAY?
> *


Sorry If I was un clear on that. I mean on in the future Hi-low takeing every king of the streets award

Just I here alot of people say Mando fell of

And I think that's wrong his product line is still better than anyone out there

That and once in a great while I feel like mixing it up mabye it's just the hood in me :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 11:15 PM~6416909
> *I just going to say this once
> 
> Hi-Lows soon to be bigger than fucking Mc D's
> ...



Hi Lows got me on there side Bro 4 sure. Im runnin 4 chrome Hi Low comp. pumps in my wagon & 2 more of the same in my civic. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 21 2006, 09:55 PM~6417182
> *must be South Texas talk killa
> *


I THINK THE ONE WHO POSTED IS FROM WI.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

my bad


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 09:57 PM~6417214
> *Sorry If I was un clear on that. I mean on in the future Hi-low takeing every king of the streets award
> 
> Just I here alot of people say Mando fell of
> ...


I KNOW MANDO I WAS BUYING PARTS FROM HIM IN 1997, SO I DONT WANNA HOP HIM. YOU CALLED PEOPLE OUT.I WANNA HOP YUR SHOP. WHAT EVER YOU WANNA BET. BIG TIME HYDRAULICS#1. WEST COAST#1 IF YOU DONT AGREE COME ON TO PORTLAND,YOU POSTED THIS TOPIC SO BACK IT UP.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 21 2006, 09:58 PM~6417217
> *Hi Lows got me on there side Bro 4 sure. Im runnin 4 chrome Hi Low comp. pumps in my wagon & 2 more of the same in my civic.  :thumbsup:
> *


MONDO HAS A-1 PARTS. PEOPLE LIKE YOU MAKE HIM LOOK BAD. WE LOOKED AT YOUR WEB SITE TOO. THATS CRAP. RETIRE YOUNG. MANDO NEEDS TO SEE THAT BULLSHIT.ALL OFF IT.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 10:08 PM~6417256
> *I KNOW MANDO I WAS BUYING PARTS FROM HIM IN 1997, SO I DONT WANNA HOP HIM. YOU CALLED PEOPLE OUT.I WANNA HOP YUR SHOP. WHAT EVER YOU WANNA BET. BIG TIME HYDRAULICS#1. WEST COAST#1 IF YOU DONT AGREE COME ON TO PORTLAND,YOU POSTED THIS TOPIC SO BACK IT UP.
> *


Thank You will do :biggrin: 

let me know what you got and I'll give you a call when I'm ready


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

there's no doubt back in the day Hi-Low was running shit now you got other hydro company doing it alot bigger.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 21 2006, 10:09 PM~6417264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 BIGTIME PUMPS TO THE FRONT. HOW MUCH$$$$ WE TALKIN? AGAINST YOUR SHIT!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hi low best shit i have used


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 10:12 PM~6417280
> *Thank You will do :biggrin:
> 
> let me know what you got and I'll give you a call when I'm ready
> *


WHY DID YOU POST UP THEN. BIGTIME IS TAKING ALL BET. SO KNOW YOUR ROLL.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK OUT FOR THE B.T. KNOCK OUT PUMPS!!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 10:11 PM~6417272
> *MONDO HAS A-1 PARTS. PEOPLE LIKE YOU MAKE HIM LOOK BAD. WE LOOKED AT YOUR WEB SITE TOO. THATS CRAP. RETIRE YOUNG. MANDO NEEDS TO SEE THAT BULLSHIT.ALL OFF IT.
> *


 :0 I felt that and I wasn't even getting it

Anyway Can I start it of at $100?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK OUT FOR THE B.T. KNOCK OUT PUMPS!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 21 2006, 10:14 PM~6417298
> *hi low best shit i have used
> *


STILL HAVE PARTS FROM MANDO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 10:15 PM~6417308
> *:0 I felt that and I wasn't even getting it
> 
> Anyway Can I start it of at $100?
> *


ARE YOU FUCKING JOKING!!!! THERE IS MY CHEVY.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 21 2006, 09:53 PM~6417163
> *You must smoke crack with Mando.
> *


Good one but no I don't touch nothing but my meds

I lost my mom to crack


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 10:17 PM~6417321
> *ARE YOU FUCKING JOKING!!!! THERE IS MY CHEVY.
> *


what do you mean I'm joking?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 10:19 PM~6417333
> *what do you mean I'm joking?
> *


100.00 IS NOTHING LOOK YOU CALLED PEOPLE OUT TO BET IM TAKING YOU UP ON IT. SINCE YOU WANNA BET SO BAD LOAD YOUR SHIT UP AND GET ON THE ROAD. 2,000.00 OR BETTER.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THIS SITE IS WORLD WIDE. WHAT DID YOU THINK ONLY CAN SEE IT WITHIN A FEW BLOCKS OF YOU? I DONT GET IT YOU SAID YOU WANTED TO HOP AND BET?!
WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 10:21 PM~6417352
> *100.00 IS NOTHING LOOK YOU CALLED PEOPLE OUT TO BET IM TAKING YOU UP ON IT. SINCE YOU WANNA BET SO BAD LOAD YOUR SHIT UP AND GET ON THE ROAD. 2,000.00 OR BETTER.
> *


Ok thats all you had to say I'll call you when I got $2000 ready And mind you you said anything so I didn't feel the need to put my foot in my mouth

How many inches you hit what rules do you play by?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 10:19 PM~6417333
> *what do you mean I'm joking?
> *


what i meant was "YOUR A JOKE"
REAL RIDERS HERE.


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

FantasyCustoms is gay.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 10:28 PM~6417390
> *what i meant was "YOUR A JOKE"
> REAL RIDERS HERE.
> *



I'm sorry for puting the bar up there if it hurt your feeling or something


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Deep West_@Oct 21 2006, 10:29 PM~6417400
> *FantasyCustoms is gay.
> *


Do I know you?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Killa are you ever coming to Sac-Town any time soon.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 Bet me or placed it out there so I with go with that for now thank you every one


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 10:28 PM~6417385
> *Ok thats all you had to say I'll call you when I got $2000 ready And mind you you said anything so I didn't feel the need to put my foot in my mouth
> 
> How many inches you hit what rules do you play by?
> *


IF YOUR NOT READY WHY THIS A POST? IF I HAVE A CHEVY, AND YOU KNOW HOPPING YOU KNOW YOU SHOULD BE IN A CHEVY,BUT YOUR FROM BUMFUCK SO I DONT EXPECT YOU TO KNOW. I HIT ALOT OF INCHES AND DONT GET STUCK,AND IT A STREET CAR. YOU DIDNT SAY ANY RULES,CHECK YOURSELF NEXT TIME DONT POST. OR COME ON OVER TOMMAROW.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 21 2006, 10:31 PM~6417415
> *Killa are you ever coming to Sac-Town any time soon.
> *


YES SIR I AM MY BOYS ARE IN SAC TOWN THA MACK TOWN. SEE YA SOON.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 21 2006, 10:55 PM~6417182
> *must be South Texas talk killa
> *


HEY DONT PUT THAT ON US ,WE DONT WHAT THE FUCK HE'S SAYING EITHER


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Oct 21 2006, 10:37 PM~6417466
> *HEY DONT PUT THAT ON US ,WE DONT WHAT THE FUCK HE'S SAYING EITHER
> *


Yes This Has Nothing to do with texas other than that's where Mando lives and If texas blew up tommarow I whould be kind of fucked :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

cool would like to see ya and Jimmy's 4 do the damn thang I'll travel 2 hours from San Jo to Sac


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THIS FREAK IS PM ME AND SAYING SOME BULLSHIT. THIS GUYS A FAKE
HES ALL COMPUTER TALK THATS IT.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 10:34 PM~6417437
> *IF YOUR NOT READY WHY THIS A POST? IF I HAVE A CHEVY, AND YOU KNOW HOPPING YOU KNOW YOU SHOULD BE IN A CHEVY,BUT YOUR FROM BUMFUCK SO I DONT EXPECT YOU TO KNOW. I HIT ALOT OF INCHES AND DONT GET STUCK,AND IT A STREET CAR. YOU DIDNT SAY ANY RULES,CHECK YOURSELF NEXT TIME DONT POST. OR COME ON OVER TOMMAROW.
> *


Felt like geting me a goal Ok?

Have a problem with goals?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 10:52 PM~6417540
> *Felt like geting me a goal Ok?
> 
> Have a problem with goals?
> *


NOT AT ALL MY SHITS ON THA BUMPER NOW!!!
STARTING TO SOUND EMOTIONAL


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 10:54 PM~6417546
> *NOT AT ALL MY SHITS ON THA BUMPER NOW!!!
> STARTING TO SOUND EMOTIONAL
> *


Mabye I take emotinon to my work you heartless bastard :cheesy:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm out Got to get back to work


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 21 2006, 10:09 PM~6417264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONLY THING HEARTLESS IS THIS 64 IMPALA.
IMMA HELLOFA GUY. BUT AGAIN YOUR CALLING PEOPLE OUT
AND FANTASY CUSTOMS IS RIGHT. ITS ALL FANTASY.GO TO BED.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 22 2006, 12:44 AM~6417502
> *THIS FREAK IS PM ME AND SAYING SOME BULLSHIT. THIS GUYS A FAKE
> HES ALL COMPUTER TALK THATS IT.
> *



And So are you , if you ever see me somewhere make sure you talk shit to me in person, till then cut the internet gangster act, cause I dint say shit to you for you to talk shit to me. ***** YOU DONT KNOW ME!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

SPEAK UP WITH THAT GREEN UGLY ASS WAGON I SEE YOU SIDELININ
DONT TRUST THEM WELDS I WOULDNT EITHER


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 11:01 PM~6417573
> *THE ONLY THING HEARTLESS IS THIS 64 IMPALA.
> IMMA HELLOFA GUY. BUT AGAIN YOUR CALLING PEOPLE OUT
> AND FANTASY  CUSTOMS IS RIGHT. ITS ALL FANTASY.GO TO BED.
> *


1 I was just joking about the heartless thing

2 Where I'm from We Don't sleep

3 I'm leaveing now to My Shop To Work tonight and tommarrow 

Ok Good bye see you later


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 21 2006, 11:01 PM~6417576
> *And So are you , if you ever see me somewhere make sure you talk shit to me in person, till then cut the internet gangster act, cause I dint say shit to you for you to talk shit to me. ***** YOU DONT KNOW ME!!!!!!
> *


THAT PICTURE SHOWS ME ON THA SWITCH, INTERNET NOTHING.
I DONT WANNA KNOW YOU OR DO I CARE WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE.
YOUR MOTHA FUCKIN WORK IS CRAP *****


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 22 2006, 01:03 AM~6417582
> *SPEAK UP WITH THAT GREEN UGLY ASS WAGON I SEE YOU SIDELININ
> DONT TRUST THEM WELDS I WOULDNT EITHER
> *



Yeah Its all good , I was just speakin up cause I was proud to run Hi Low, the shit on my syte is customers shit, Not what I run in my shit. But then instead I get blasted on. WTF


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 21 2006, 11:08 PM~6417607
> *Yeah Its all good , I was just speakin up cause I was proud to run Hi Low, the shit on my syte is customers shit, Not what I run in my shit. But then instead I get blasted on. WTF
> *


BIGTIME HYDRAULICS SUPPORTS MANDO,NOT PEOPLE WHO SIDELINE,REAL MOFO'S NO WHAT I MEAN PAL.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 22 2006, 01:10 AM~6417620
> *BIGTIME HYDRAULICS SUPPORTS MANDO,NOT PEOPLE WHO SIDELINE,REAL MOFO'S NO WHAT I MEAN PAL.
> *



Next time I buy from Hi Low Ill make sure ands tell them you told me that, cause your basicly sayin FUCK ME THE LITTLE GUY, TRYIN TO START SOMEWHERE. HI LOW only wants Big Companys to represent them.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 11:10 PM~6417620
> *BIGTIME HYDRAULICS SUPPORTS MANDO,NOT PEOPLE WHO SIDELINE,REAL MOFO'S NO WHAT I MEAN PAL.
> *


He has a point do or die
never bite the hand that feeds you
and get it how you live (I'm just throwing that in ther for the hell out it :biggrin: )


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 11:05 PM~6417590
> *
> 
> 2 Where I'm from We Don't sleep
> ...


THEY MUST HAVE A BAD METH PROBLEM IN YOUR TOWN!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 21 2006, 11:13 PM~6417642
> *Next time I buy from Hi Low Ill make sure ands tell them you told me that, cause your basicly sayin FUCK ME THE LITTLE GUY, TRYIN TO START SOMEWHERE. HI LOW only wants Big Companys to represent them.
> *


TELL HIM BIG KILLA AT BIG TIME SAYS WHATS UP,I WILL PROBABLY ORDER BEFORE YOU SO ILL TELL HIM YOU SAY HI. ANYWAYS REPRESENT THAT PRODUCT RIGHT THEN, WITH GOOD CRAFTMANSHIP.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 21 2006, 11:14 PM~6417654
> *THEY MUST HAVE A BAD METH PROBLEM IN YOUR TOWN!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

No I just want it that bad

and as a kid I didn't have the luxery of sleep much

anyway I'm going before I grow A fucking berd


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 11:18 PM~6417680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> No I just want it that bad
> ...


SAID YOU WAS GONE 30 MIN AGO. I BUILT THAT CHEVY IN 2 WEEKS
GO TO SLEEP,YOU MUST REALLY NEED IT YOU KNOW THE METH AND ALL


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm printing off some of my paper work of if you must know

You did that in two weeks impressive

what all did you do to it?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok I'm Going to Log Off Now For Real Now Bye


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

should I even call u tomorrow fantasycustoms ? should I even run Hi Low anymore after 5 years ? Just to be hated on. :angry:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 11:32 PM~6417776
> *Ok I'm Going to Log Off Now For Real Now Bye
> *


MAN YOUR ASS WAS GOING TO WORK A LONG ASS TIME AGO I SEE YOU STILL AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE. SORRY FOR THIS PLEASE DONT JUMP OFF A BRIDGE. THAT METHREALLY HAS YOU GOING HUH?
YOUR A LIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 22 2006, 12:37 AM~6417797
> *should I even call u tomorrow fantasycustoms ? should I even run Hi Low anymore after 5 years ? Just to be hated on.  :angry:
> *


homie you should have been left :roflmao: :roflmao: i run prohopper!!!!! and will challenge anyone who's ready to get served. im in the dirty south. ATLANTA GA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SINGLE PUMP BLAZER PISTON PUMP ALL THE FUCKING WAY TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Oct 22 2006, 01:46 AM~6417835
> *homie you should have been left :roflmao:  :roflmao: i run prohopper!!!!! and will challenge anyone who's ready to get served. im in the dirty south. ATLANTA GA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SINGLE PUMP BLAZER PISTON PUMP ALL THE FUCKING WAY TO THE TOP!!!
> *



Maybe your right.


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 22 2006, 02:37 AM~6417797
> *should I even call u tomorrow fantasycustoms ? should I even run Hi Low anymore after 5 years ? Just to be hated on.  :angry:
> *


fuck leave em' in  
i love to be hated on :0 
if mo'fos only talk about me
it show how sad they is :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 22 2006, 12:54 AM~6417867
> *Maybe your right.
> *


RUNNING PROHOPPER YOU CANT GO WRONG. NOT WITH THEIR PISTON PUMPS. PROHOPPER CARES ABOUT THE LITTLE PEOPLE ASWELL AS THE BIG COMPANIES.
CALL THEM ABOUT A TECH QUESTION I PROMISE YOU THEY WILL ANSWER YOUR QUESTION WITH NO PROBLEM.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 22 2006, 09:32 PM~6422934
> *:uh:
> *


THIS POST IS OVER :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I was just kickin it with Dave Marquez tonight talkin about how he did in Vegas. You cant fuck with Hi Low... 1st pace single and double  World records in both


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats even funiier is how some of you fools talk shit like u know someone. U seen motherfuckers doin dirt, or is that what u heard form someon who knows someone who knows?? Mondo aint a personal friend of mine but some of you fools act like u kick it with him and know secrets. Quit talkin shit!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 22 2006, 12:15 AM~6416909
> *I just going to say this once
> 
> Hi-Lows soon to be bigger than fucking Mc D's
> ...


Mando had respect when you were about 8 years old, that was then, this is now.

Now get lost. :uh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 23 2006, 08:13 AM~6424553
> *Mando had respect when you were about 8 years old, that was then, this is now.
> 
> Now get lost.  :uh:
> *




*AMEN! Mando is a good guy, I was a hi-low dealer from like 96 till just recently. unfourtunately Mando got caught up and fucked quite a few people up in the biz,.. its gonna take him a long time to get back from that. as for me.... Imma stick with Ron for now,.... FANTASY,.... KILLA..... you all are welcome to roll down to Arizona
and see me... :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 22 2006, 11:01 PM~6423333
> *I was just kickin it with Dave Marquez tonight talkin about how he did in Vegas.  You cant fuck with Hi Low... 1st pace single and double   World records in both
> *




*Dave is a true hopping LEGEND it wouldnt matter if you gave that guy the shittiest pumps in the world he'd bang bumper,... Dave has been slammin back bumpers since i was a boy! it really doesnt matter if he used hi-low. 

really and truely its about the installer, the handler. PERIOD*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 22 2006, 11:26 PM~6423431
> *Whats even funiier is how some of you fools talk shit like u know someone.  U seen motherfuckers doin dirt, or is that what u heard form someon who knows someone who knows?? Mondo aint a personal friend of mine but some of you fools act like u kick it with him and know secrets.  Quit talkin shit!!
> *


i learned alot from mando and he knows me homie, he was about to move to portland, before he chose texas. i have my own shit though. so fuck yourself chump. IHAVE HI LOW PARTS IN MY SHIT BITCH. WHO ARE YOU? NOBODY THATS IT. PS I KNOW A FEW OF THEM SECRETS TO BIATCH


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 21 2006, 10:09 PM~6417264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UPS TO THE REAL HI-LOW.FUCK THE REST OF YOU PEEONS


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 22 2006, 02:32 AM~6417776
> *Ok I'm Going to Log Off Now For Real Now Bye
> *


Your gonna make Hi-Low look bad, havent you told enough lies and bullshit on here already????



I really doubt anyone broke into your so-called "shop" sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 23 2006, 08:49 AM~6424811
> *Your gonna make Hi-Low look bad, havent you told enough lies and bullshit on here already????
> I really doubt anyone broke into your so-called "shop" sounds like a scam to me.
> *


FINALLY, THANK YOU


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS+Oct 23 2006, 07:37 AM~6424716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you, your opinion is shit to me..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry bro but the last time i seen your shit bang..(big time hydro) you guys got served. from todd. might be awhile ago but still.... my opinion is whatever you can still be the shit, its all about the installer.....as for me I use BLACKMAGIC PISTON PUMPS. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Big props to all the shop doing their thing out there.I just want to say one thing we all know that all this parts out there come from the same machineshop most of them.so its not who's product is better than the others and who's parts aint shit.Its all about the trick you know,I tried a lot of different pumps and they all work the same.like I said its all about the tricks and the way you make your pumps work.Good luck to HiLow if they make a come back.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 23 2006, 07:14 PM~6428521
> *Big props to all the shop doing their thing out there.I just want to say one thing we all know that all this parts out there come from the same machineshop most of them.so its not who's product is better than the others and who's parts aint shit.Its all about the trick you know,I tried a lot of different pumps and they all work the same.like I said its all about the tricks and the way you make your pumps work.Good luck to HiLow if they make a come back.
> *


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

Fuck that I broke hi low off like i broke off small time small itme owes me 5000.00 for not showing up that was the bet and yall bitched out at least mandos car hit the bumper but he was like 10-12 inches short these fools from portland are bullshit just like Hi lows comeback


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 02:26 AM~6430660
> *Fuck that I broke hi low off like i broke off small time small itme owes me 5000.00 for not showing up that was the bet and yall bitched out at least mandos car hit the bumper but he was like 10-12 inches short these fools from portland are bullshit just like Hi lows comeback
> *


OOOOOHHHHhhhhhh. Now that hurts, I was wondering why they didn't come to the super show after hop.....
As for Hi-Low, if he is going to do a come back, Their is alot of people that haven't forgot about the bullshit, so pay some motherfuckers back!!!!! :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 01:26 AM~6430660
> *Fuck that I broke hi low off like i broke off small time small itme owes me 5000.00 for not showing up that was the bet and yall bitched out at least mandos car hit the bumper but he was like 10-12 inches short these fools from portland are bullshit just like Hi lows comeback
> *


HOMIE YOUR OUTTA YOUR FUCKING MIND WE DONT OWE SHIT.
SO IF YOUR CHECKIN POCKETS OR SOMETHING,DOG CHILL OUT.
YOUR ALRIGHT, KEEP IT CARS. WE'LL SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 01:26 AM~6430660
> *Fuck that I broke hi low off like i broke off small time small itme owes me 5000.00 for not showing up that was the bet and yall bitched out at least mandos car hit the bumper but he was like 10-12 inches short these fools from portland are bullshit just like Hi lows comeback
> *


YES YOU DID YOU BEAT US!!!BUT THE 64 WASNT WORKING HOMIE.
THE BITCH IS WORKING NOW. NEW FACE LIFT, AND DONT WORRY HOMIE
AS SOON AS MY SHIT IS DONE, ILL BE AT YOUR SHOP DOOR WAITING FOR YOU SOME MORNING WHEN YOU COME IN. IF YOU BEAT THE64 WHEN IT WOKING GOOD.THEN ILL RESPECT THE LOSS. BELIEVE ME YOUR TOP OF MY LIST.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 24 2006, 08:01 AM~6431654
> *ALSO I HAVENT MADE NO BETS WITH ANYONE EXEPT THE 5000.00 IN VEGAS.....ALL THE SIDELINERS CAN FEEL FREE TOO RUN YOUR MOUTH, BECAUSE THERE AINT EVEN TOO MANY CATS HOPPING ANYMORE SO PULL IT UP OR BUILD SOMETHING. REAL RIDERS ARE IN THE SHOP OR ON THE BLOCK.YALL SEEMED LIKE GOOD PEOPLE, WELL SO AM I SO WELL HAVE A GREAT TIME.TODD I EXPECT TO SEE YOU PUFFING THAT BLUNT cool.gif SEE YALL IN VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 24 2006, 08:33 AM~6431911
> *Posted on: Aug 1 2006, 08:05 AM by  BIGKILLA503 in  AZ MUSTA BUMPED THEIR HEADS  topic
> SOUNDS GOOD I REALLY AINT IN TO TALKIN...SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS.IWANNA SEE ALL THEM JOINTS TOO,YALL GOT SOME TIGHT SHIT....THIS ISNT ABOUT HATING OR TRIPPIN WITH YALL,ITS A CAR HOP.... YOU HOP CARS SO MUCH YOU KNOW THAT....IHAVENT DISRESPECTED ANYONE OF YOU, SO KNOW ITS JUST A HOP.... IM GOING HOME AFTER THAT.... EASE UP A LITTLE I THINK WERE ALL GROWN MEN ITS ALL GOOD....BUT WERE GONNA HOP I LOVE A LITTLE FRIENDLY RIVALRY.... HOPE YALL TAKIN THIS THE SAME.... CHECK OUT THEM PERIODS....BIG TIME AINT IN THIS GAME TO HATE WE HOP WIN,LOSE, OR DRAW.
> IF I WIN I EXPECT A HAND SHAKE, JUST LIKE IN LA WHEN YOUR SHIT WORKED I SHOOK YOUR HAND AND IT WAS ALL GOOD. YOU AND ALL YOU CREW WERE RESPECTFULL GUYS. SO I REALLY DONT EVEN KNOW WHY WERE ON HERE TALKIN ABOUT IT, ITS DEFFINATLY GOIN DOWN AGAIN.I GOTTA GET MINE. ALSO I HAVENT MADE NO BETS WITH ANYONE EXEPT THE 5000.00 IN VEGAS.....ALL THE SIDELINERS CAN FEEL FREE TOO RUN YOUR MOUTH, BECAUSE THERE AINT EVEN TOO MANY CATS HOPPING ANYMORE SO PULL IT UP OR BUILD SOMETHING. REAL RIDERS ARE IN THE SHOP OR ON THE BLOCK.YALL SEEMED LIKE GOOD PEOPLE, WELL SO AM I SO WELL HAVE A GREAT TIME.TODD I EXPECT TO SEE YOU PUFFING THAT BLUNT cool.gif SEE YALL IN VEGAS
> ...


THEN YOU SEEN THE PART ABOUT SIDELINERS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 24 2006, 08:37 AM~6431940
> *THEN YOU SEEN THE PART ABOUT SIDELINERS
> *


I'll fucking sideline all day I don't give a fuck. Why you avoiding the real issue about you not showing up in vegas? Your the one who made that bet in the first place and then bitched out and didn't show. :biggrin: :biggrin: Just calling a bitch move from the sidelines!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 24 2006, 09:14 AM~6432219
> *I'll fucking sideline all day I don't give a fuck. Why you avoiding the real issue about you not showing up in vegas? Your the one who made that bet in the first place and then bitched out and didn't show.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Just calling a bitch move from the sidelines!!!!
> *


I GOT MULTIPLE LOW LOW CHUMP AND I BUILD ALL THEM.I DONT PAY PEOPLE TO DO MY SHIT MY HANDS.NO MORE TIME TO WAIST ON YOUR ASS.
LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT.HOMIE YOU PROBABLY DO CHECK OUT AT THE GROCERY STORE SO GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Shit fool I build my own cars myself. Why you still avoiding why you weren't in vegas. All you been doing is avoiding the subject and insulting people. Well motherfucker all you been doing since you got served in LA is talk shit and not doing shit to back it up, you made the claim that your gonna be in Vegas to serve Todd and then not show up then when everyone asks you why you weren't there you avoid it or make excuses.So again go ahead and keep insulting people and make yourself feel better about why you didn't do what you said you were gonna do.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

why is this site full of shit talking idiots


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 24 2006, 09:44 AM~6432429
> *Shit fool I build my own cars myself. Why you still avoiding why you weren't in vegas. All you been doing is avoiding the subject and insulting people. Well motherfucker all you been doing since you got served in LA is talk shit and not doing shit to back it up, you made the claim that your gonna be in Vegas to serve Todd and then not show up then when everyone asks you why you weren't there you avoid it or make excuses.So again go ahead and keep insulting people and make yourself feel better about why you didn't do what you said you were gonna do.
> *


 I BOUGHT THAT CAR 1 WEEK BEFORE VEGAS. IT HOPS BUT ITS GETTING REFINISHED. SO FUCK YOU. EXCUSE SHIT, I ALREADY HOPPED THESE GUYS WHERE WAS YOUR SHIT. YOU FUCKING BITCHS ACT LIKE MY SHIT ONLY DOES 20" OR SOMETHING ITS OK YALL KNOW BIGTIME IS REALLY A FACTOR, THATS WHY SOMEONE ALWAYS GOT SOMETHHING TO SAY, JUST LIKE YOU.
I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR THE PEOPLE REALLY DOIN THIS AND NOT JUST TALKIN LIKE YOU.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 24 2006, 08:01 PM~6437103
> *I BOUGHT THAT CAR 1 WEEK BEFORE VEGAS. IT HOPS BUT ITS GETTING REFINISHED. SO FUCK YOU. EXCUSE SHIT, I ALREADY HOPPED THESE GUYS WHERE WAS YOUR SHIT.  YOU FUCKING BITCHS ACT LIKE MY SHIT ONLY DOES 20" OR SOMETHING ITS OK YALL KNOW BIGTIME IS REALLY A FACTOR, THATS WHY SOMEONE ALWAYS GOT SOMETHHING TO SAY, JUST LIKE YOU.
> I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR THE PEOPLE REALLY DOIN THIS AND NOT JUST TALKIN LIKE YOU.
> *


The fact of the matter is that EXCUSES. Why didn't you have it refinished after vegas? And you know what bitch I know your cars hop good, i've seen you hopping many times in the past. But your attitude and shit talking make you a punk. And I sure as fuck don't need respect from someone like you, I get respect from the people who know me. So fuck you have a nice day and see you if you ever make to the PHX.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 24 2006, 08:36 PM~6437517
> *The fact of the matter is that EXCUSES. Why didn't you have it refinished after vegas? And you know what bitch I know your cars hop good, i've seen you hopping many times in the past. But your attitude and shit talking make you a punk. And I sure as fuck don't need respect from someone like you, I get respect from the people who know me. So fuck you have a nice day and see you if you ever make to the PHX.
> *


10861 NE SIMPSON
PORTLAND OR 97220
COME ON OVER AND PAY US A VISIT WITH THAT ATTITUDE.LET SEE WHAT YOU ABOUT THEN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

You said your gonna come down and shop call Todd when you get here i'll make sure that Todd or Jenn gives me a call and i'll be there and we can talk then. And this is not a bad attitude re-read 98% of your posts and you'll see "THAT" attitude. And like I said when you get to PHX i'll see you


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey fantasy whatever the fuck. Aren't you the now defunct migelitos customs or some shit??? I think that you are that tecato posting those pictures of that fucked convertible what was that car anyways? a Studeabaker? If you are, which I think you are, quit running your mouth faster than what your brain functions. No te aguites guey, just calmate with all these mamadas-que bets i la chingada.


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 24 2006, 09:19 PM~6438073
> *You said your gonna come down and shop call Todd when you get here i'll make sure that Todd or Jenn gives me a call and i'll be there and we can talk then. And this is not a bad attitude re-read 98% of your posts and you'll see "THAT" attitude. And like I said when you get to PHX i'll see you
> *



:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 24 2006, 09:19 PM~6438073
> *You said your gonna come down and shop call Todd when you get here i'll make sure that Todd or Jenn gives me a call and i'll be there and we can talk then. And this is not a bad attitude re-read 98% of your posts and you'll see "THAT" attitude. And like I said when you get to PHX i'll see you
> *


I WILL BE THERE. YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS IN THA MEAN TIME IF YA CANT WAIT
98% OF THE TIME IM DEFENDING MYSELF FROM PEOPLE LIKE YOU.
LIKE I SAID BEFORE. ITS TIME FOR YOU TO GO TO WORK....BAGGING GROCERIES AT THE LOCAL SUPER MARKET.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2006, 08:33 AM~6424683
> *AMEN!  Mando is a good guy, I was a hi-low dealer from like 96 till just recently. unfourtunately Mando got caught up and fucked quite a few people up in the biz,.. its gonna take him a long time to get back from that. as for me.... Imma stick with Ron for now,.... FANTASY,.... KILLA..... you all are welcome to roll down to Arizona
> and see me... :biggrin:
> *


Well Thank You 
 

I will do that someday


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 23 2006, 07:14 PM~6428521
> *Big props to all the shop doing their thing out there.I just want to say one thing we all know that all this parts out there come from the same machineshop most of them.so its not who's product is better than the others and who's parts aint shit.Its all about the trick you know,I tried a lot of different pumps and they all work the same.like I said its all about the tricks and the way you make your pumps work.Good luck to HiLow if they make a come back.
> *


Well thank you for your post

Trust me I've done my homework Litery (Ask anyone that knew anything about hydraulics when I was 7)

I read lowrider magizines in school until they took them away and grabbed another out my backpack so if you say "you do it for the kids" ***** I was watching you do it for me! 

I know there all the same for the most part but I picked Hi-Low To use in my shop ONLY!!!! why?

I never bite the hand that feeds me and if you buy me lunch I will do my dammest to pay you back


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 01:26 AM~6430660
> *Fuck that I broke hi low off like i broke off small time small itme owes me 5000.00 for not showing up that was the bet and yall bitched out at least mandos car hit the bumper but he was like 10-12 inches short these fools from portland are bullshit just like Hi lows comeback
> *



Broke Hi Low Off

Watch it next time you just might get served like Sonic 

upside your car

I heard somethings about you :0 

Whanna hear what I herd?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 09:35 PM~6444711
> *Well thank you for your post
> 
> Trust me I've done my homework Litery (Ask anyone that knew anything about hydraulics when I was 7)
> ...


I dont think you have apoligized to all the LIL members for lying to them yet have you??


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 24 2006, 02:00 AM~6430703
> *OOOOOHHHHhhhhhh. Now that hurts, I was wondering why they didn't come to the super show after hop.....
> As for Hi-Low, if he is going to do a come back, Their is alot of people that haven't forgot about the bullshit, so pay some motherfuckers back!!!!! :0
> *


Like my daddy told me If I fucked you out your money you deserved it 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 25 2006, 06:45 PM~6444800
> *I dont think you have apoligized to all the LIL members for lying to them yet have you??
> *


Don't Rush Me Man!!!! :biggrin: 

It's coming with the story I will Soon tell


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 09:47 PM~6444815
> *Don't Rush Me Man!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> It's coming with the story I will Soon tell
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 09:46 PM~6444805
> *Like my daddy told me If I fucked you out your money you deserved it
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sounds like your "daddy" is a loser.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 07:47 PM~6444815
> *Don't Rush Me Man!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> It's coming with the story I will Soon tell
> *


You are fucking gay, you should be running cce hydraulics, it would be more fitting.


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

how come ive never heard of fantasy customs im in chicago been to all the picnics and never heard anyone say anything about fantasy customs where are you in madison im up there all the time


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 25 2006, 10:02 PM~6444910
> *You are fucking gay, you should be running cce hydraulics, it would be more fitting.
> *


amen to that


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 25 2006, 10:02 PM~6444912
> *how come ive never heard of fantasy customs im in chicago been to all the picnics and never heard anyone say anything about fantasy customs where are you in madison im up there all the time
> *


because its really a Fantasy, it only exists in his own mind.



the same reason he is Lavish Lows and Lil Miguelito and lied about it over and over, and even had his punk ass homies lying too. If anyone is gonna lie about who they are, just imagine what else they are doing wrong.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 25 2006, 07:06 PM~6444935
> *because its really a Fantasy, it only exists in his own mind.
> the same reason he is Lavish Lows and Lil Miguelito and lied about it over and over, and even had his punk ass homies lying too. If anyone is gonna lie about who they are, just imagine what else they are doing wrong.
> *


Come up here to madison I'll give you gas money just so feel like a dumb ass

I SWEAR TO GOD I WILL I MAIL YOU A FUCKING CHECK NOW IF YOU WANT


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 25 2006, 07:06 PM~6444935
> *because its really a Fantasy, it only exists in his own mind.
> the same reason he is Lavish Lows and Lil Miguelito and lied about it over and over, and even had his punk ass homies lying too. If anyone is gonna lie about who they are, just imagine what else they are doing wrong.
> *


Come up here to madison I'll give you gas money just so feel like a dumb ass

I SWEAR TO GOD I WILL I MAIL YOU A FUCKING CHECK NOW IF YOU WANT


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 10:18 PM~6445021
> *Come up here to madison I'll give you gas money just so feel like a dumb ass
> 
> I SWEAR TO GOD I WILL I MAIL YOU A FUCKING CHECK NOW IF YOU WANT
> *


I dont need to take money from the poor. Just like I dont need to lie about who I am. Stop sending me PM's trying to be my friend, your an idiot, everyone knows it, get over it.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 25 2006, 07:29 PM~6445061
> *I dont need to take money from the poor. Just like I dont need to lie about who I am. Stop sending me PM's trying to be my friend, your an idiot, everyone knows it, get over it.
> *


Won't take it?

Taking shit are we? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 08:32 PM~6445077
> *Won't take it?
> 
> Taking shit are we?
> ...


Show us your work Mr King of the street.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 25 2006, 10:38 PM~6445123
> *Show us your work Mr King of the street.
> *


x2


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

yes i want to see pics also


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

didnt you know lavish lows is the best at custom set ups in the us .
i remember him saying somthing along those lines and his welds are the shit best work ever .and his convert conversions are great i wish i could find the pics they speak for them self.hes the self apointed builder of the year :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 25 2006, 07:46 PM~6445186
> *yes i want to see pics also
> *


i think I asked months ago and got nothing then either... lmao!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 01:26 AM~6430660
> *Fuck that I broke hi low off like i broke off small time small itme owes me 5000.00 for not showing up that was the bet and yall bitched out at least mandos car hit the bumper but he was like 10-12 inches short these fools from portland are bullshit just like Hi lows comeback
> *


MANDOS 62 DOES LIKE 86 87 INCHES ON BUMPER. HOMIE YOU AINT EVEN SEEING 80" . WERE HOPPING ON A HOP STICK, YALL AINT CHEERING ME OUTTA MY DOE. STICK YOUR SHIT LETS SEE SOME #'S I KNOW YOUVE ONLY BEEN RUNNING A SHOP 2 YEARS BUT RELAX. IF YOUR THE KING THEN YOU AINT GOTTA SAY SHIT.LETS SEE THEM #'S ON THA STICK :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 01:26 AM~6430660
> *Fuck that I broke hi low off like i broke off small time small itme owes me 5000.00 for not showing up that was the bet and yall bitched out at least mandos car hit the bumper but he was like 10-12 inches short these fools from portland are bullshit just like Hi lows comeback
> *


MANDOS 62 DOES LIKE 86 87 INCHES ON BUMPER. HOMIE YOU AINT EVEN SEEING 80" . WERE HOPPING ON A HOP STICK, YALL AINT CHEERING ME OUTTA MY DOE. STICK YOUR SHIT LETS SEE SOME #'S I KNOW YOUVE ONLY BEEN RUNNING A SHOP 2 YEARS BUT RELAX. IF YOUR THE KING THEN YOU AINT GOTTA SAY SHIT.LETS SEE THEM #'S ON THA STICK :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 23 2006, 08:47 AM~6424794
> *BIG UPS TO THE REAL HI-LOW.FUCK THE REST OF YOU PEEONS
> *


SEE THE HOP STICK. WE MEASURE OUR SHIT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 21 2006, 10:09 PM~6417264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE KNOW WE ARE UNLIKED WE LOVE IT. IM THE HOLLYWOOD HOGAN OF HOPPING.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 24 2006, 08:44 AM~6432429
> *Shit fool I build my own cars myself. Why you still avoiding why you weren't in vegas. All you been doing is avoiding the subject and insulting people. Well motherfucker all you been doing since you got served in LA is talk shit and not doing shit to back it up, you made the claim that your gonna be in Vegas to serve Todd and then not show up then when everyone asks you why you weren't there you avoid it or make excuses.So again go ahead and keep insulting people and make yourself feel better about why you didn't do what you said you were gonna do.
> *




POST UP YOUR RIDE????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

C U WATCHIN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 25 2006, 09:34 PM~6445909
> *POST UP YOUR RIDE????
> *


Shit fool post up yours :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

heres 2, your turn -no weight singles
got a 65 on deck


LET US C YOURS!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

spend a week in the ER and miss all kinds of drama


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2006, 06:57 AM~6447451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looking good, i am building me a single next...................................... here is my double i just sold


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO SHOP, BUT I COME WITH CHROME AND PAINT- MOST THE NW IS DOIN THE SAME. THATS JUST A COUPLE CARS DOG I GOT 15 YRS IN THIS..

OH, AND I MAKE DVDS FOR FUN

MONTE ALL HI LOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MY HOMIES

82 not stuck


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT 4 HOPPIN :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

my last car
[







before that







and the car i'm building now


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ANYTHING INFLIGHT?


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

Some people just talk the talk but never wanna walk the walk. uffin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2006, 09:29 AM~6448320
> *ANYTHING INFLIGHT?
> *


Nah never got any pics inflight  but the caddy did 32 and the linc 35 daily drivers


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

MY homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 26 2006, 12:07 PM~6449370
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 HEY I KNOW THAT GUY... THE KING OF AZ AND *REAL* KING OF CHEVYS...


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Oct 26 2006, 09:31 AM~6448328
> *Some people just talk the talk but never wanna walk the walk. uffin:
> *


I started with nothing so I started walking

Watch Hustle & Flow and qoute it for me


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS A 72 73?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 25 2006, 09:20 PM~6445831
> *MANDOS 62 DOES LIKE 86 87 INCHES ON BUMPER. HOMIE YOU AINT EVEN SEEING 80" . WERE HOPPING ON A HOP STICK, YALL AINT CHEERING ME OUTTA MY DOE. STICK YOUR SHIT LETS SEE SOME #'S I KNOW YOUVE ONLY BEEN RUNNING A SHOP 2 YEARS BUT RELAX. IF YOUR THE KING THEN YOU AINT GOTTA SAY SHIT.LETS SEE THEM #'S ON THA STICK :biggrin:
> *


Todd's owned his shop for almost 3 years and been lifting & swinging cars for about 12 years.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 26 2006, 12:27 PM~6449507
> *THIS A 72 73?
> 
> 
> ...


71


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

RASCAL your car is looking good!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4 SHO TIGHT SHIT CUZ


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2006, 12:28 PM~6449509
> *Todd's owned his shop for almost 3 years and been lifting & swinging cars for about 12 years.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 26 2006, 12:30 PM~6449532
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Hello!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2006, 12:28 PM~6449509
> *Todd's owned his shop for almost 3 years and been lifting & swinging cars for about 12 years.
> *


I asked him one Q at the Majetic's Picnic "Who build that 61" And In a Humble tone he said "Me"

I Respect That 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 26 2006, 12:35 PM~6449572
> *I asked him one Q at the Majetic's Picnic "Who build that 61" And In a Humble tone he said "Me"
> 
> I Respect That
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 26 2006, 12:35 PM~6449572
> *I asked him one Q at the Majetic's Picnic "Who build that 61" And In a Humble tone he said "Me"
> 
> I Respect That
> ...



TODD IS HONEST, HUMBLE, AND A COOL ASS HOMEBOY...

AND THAT'S ONE GUY WHO WILL LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES... AND THE CARS ARE TALKING SHIT! AND BACKING IT UP!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 26 2006, 01:12 PM~6449916
> *TODD IS HONEST, HUMBLE, AND A COOL ASS HOMEBOY...
> 
> AND THAT'S ONE GUY WHO WILL LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES... AND THE CARS ARE TALKING SHIT! AND BACKING IT UP!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 26 2006, 12:18 PM~6449446
> *:0  HEY I KNOW THAT GUY... THE KING OF AZ AND REAL KING OF CHEVYS...
> *


nice but he might dissagree about the real king of chevys :biggrin: 

















would like to see it go down.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YES SIR!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2006, 08:46 AM~6448044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it shouldnt be stuck at 82


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS WHY IS SAYS NOT STUCK


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any pics from the side?


----------



## Falcon Falcone (Jul 28, 2005)

Yo fantasy I just moved to madison from milwaukee. I need some work done on my coupe, I'd like to swing by your shop and peep your work.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Kaleb= lots of hoppers
todd= lots of hoppers...

If Todd beat kaleb during the 4th, oh well, its one of his first loss. How many of you have competed against todd? not many of you internet cheerleaders... Everyone who has a hopper knows, and todd knows also, that you don't always win... You have your good days and your bad days. When my bro and I use to go around with the blue cutlass meme used to hop, it was the same shit... everyone wanted some, they would lose, then a near altercation would begin. Then when we knew the car would back bumper at so many inches, people would down grade the hopper by so many inches so that they were able to win... with that being said... 

the car belonged to my boy Dale... Dale sold the car after the 4th to finish of his other car. Now Kaleb owes the car and is redoing it. Thats why the car couldn't make it to LV... so really, unless all of you want to chip in for Todds and Kalebs gas money, you internet cheerleaders really don't have shit to say.

the shit is between kaleb and todd... so internet cheerleaders, keep discussing about which pump is better... cce, pro hopper, hi low, showtime, black magic, etc... cuss at the end, it all depends on how well the car system is doing that day, or how much more "weight" the person added before hitting the car.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2006, 12:28 PM~6449509
> *Todd's owned his shop for almost 3 years and been lifting & swinging cars for about 12 years.
> *


the green 73 2 years ago was switched up by locos phx.quit it your cars are jumping leave it at that. you guys definatly have us beat in cheerleaders.
when i come to the table,yall will get broke off. well see soon enough.
real west coast riders.portland.big time, individuals.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 26 2006, 06:25 PM~6452266
> *Kaleb= lots of hoppers
> todd= lots of hoppers...
> 
> ...


  well put


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2006, 05:42 PM~6451880
> *it shouldnt be stuck at 82
> *


LETS SEE YOUR SHIT. OF CORSE EVERY ONE WITH SOMTHING TO SAY.
ALL YOUVE DONE IS TRY TO DISS ME. HOMIE PULL YOUR SHIT UP.
YOUR ON THA LIST TO PAL YOULL GET SERVICE SOON. BETTER HAVE THE MAN THAT BUILT YOUR SHIT JUMP IT CUZZ I HEARD YOU CANT EVEN HIT THE SWITCH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 21 2006, 10:09 PM~6417264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AW MAN YOU GUYS FIGURED ME OUT. MY CAR DONT JUMP. IT ONLY POTATO CHIPS.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 26 2006, 07:49 PM~6452969
> *LETS SEE YOUR SHIT. OF CORSE EVERY ONE WITH SOMTHING TO SAY.
> ALL YOUVE DONE IS TRY TO DISS ME. HOMIE PULL YOUR SHIT UP.
> YOUR ON THA LIST TO PAL YOULL GET SERVICE SOON. BETTER HAVE THE MAN THAT BUILT YOUR SHIT JUMP IT CUZZ I HEARD YOU CANT EVEN HIT THE SWITCH.
> *


how is that dissin you, just statin the obvious any impala shouldn't be stuck at 82 unless its a superheavyweight.better for you than if im on the switch, i told your homie pasta im here whenever he wants any of you guys to come down, and i think youve already seen my shit if you got me in your sights...


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Falcon Falcone_@Oct 26 2006, 06:10 PM~6452140
> *Yo fantasy I just moved  to madison from milwaukee. I need some work done  on my coupe, I'd like to swing by your shop and peep your work.
> *


Cool  

I Was Closed today so hopefully you meant tomarrow

Thanks


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2006, 08:09 PM~6453058
> *how is that dissin you, just statin the obvious any impala shouldn't be stuck at 82 unless its a superheavyweight.better for you than if im on the switch, i told your homie pasta im here whenever he wants any of you guys to come down, and i think youve already seen my shit if you got me in your sights...
> *


NEVER SEEN YOUR SHIT MY HOMIE TOLD ME ABOUT YOU AND ALL YOU WAS SAYIN YOU AINT HITTING NOWHERE NEAR THIS PATNA.
THATS P STA HOMIE PIMPIN NOT NO FUCKIN PASTA. PUT ANYONE ON THA SWITCH IT DONT GET THAT HIGH IF THE SHIT WORKS,BUT WELL SEE .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 26 2006, 08:35 PM~6453327
> *NEVER SEEN YOUR SHIT MY HOMIE TOLD ME ABOUT YOU AND ALL YOU WAS SAYIN YOU AINT HITTING NOWHERE NEAR THIS PATNA.
> THATS P STA HOMIE PIMPIN NOT NO FUCKIN PASTA. PUT ANYONE ON THA SWITCH IT DONT GET THAT HIGH IF THE SHIT WORKS,BUT WELL SEE .
> *


should be an easy win for ya than bigkilla hno:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 27 2006, 02:37 AM~6454828
> *should be an easy win for ya than bigkilla hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 27 2006, 02:37 AM~6454828
> *should be an easy win for ya than bigkilla hno:
> *



:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 27 2006, 02:37 AM~6454828
> *should be an easy win for ya than bigkilla hno:
> *


yes sir


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 27 2006, 02:37 AM~6454828
> *should be an easy win for ya than bigkilla hno:
> *


yes sir


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 06:43 PM~6444789
> *Broke Hi Low Off
> 
> Watch it next time you just might get served like Sonic
> ...


say what u want but if aint true when i do see u Iwill fuck u up and thats real talk


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 10:43 AM~6456820
> *say what u want but if aint true when i do see u Iwill fuck u up and thats real talk
> *


:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

KILLA how come when it has to do with Todd/Street Life or anyone else you're going to hop against we're "cheerleaders", but when it's your people backing you or your shop, it's "support" or you turn it into a club thing?? That shit is old. How is it any different?? I'm not a cheerleader, I put just as much time in here at the shop as Todd and the guys that work here, if not more. I dont give a shit if all I do is go to pick up parts, answer the phones, or sell parts to customers all day. I wire up switches, and I can assemble pumps too. I've been helping out my brother since he was lifting cars out of my parents garage and supported him from day one. Bottom line is I support what I believe in!! 


Chalio was also a Majestic and that's what fellow club members do in AZ.....help each other out. But once again that is wrong because it's about Todd & Street Life. It's amazing that everything that pertains to you, your club or your shop is the right way, but when it's anybody else it's wrong.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 26 2006, 07:24 PM~6452741
> *the green 73 2 years ago was switched up by locos phx.quit it your cars are jumping leave it at that. you guys definatly have us beat in cheerleaders.
> when i come to the table,yall will get broke off. well see soon enough.
> real west coast riders.portland.big time, individuals.
> *


thats right locos phx cut my 73 but I didnt own it when he cut it so know your facts before u talk I sold to a guy he cut and bought back a year later and that was like 5 years not 2and as for 82" if mando didn't beat me and u say he hitting 85-87" u sure cant fuck with me some people said I beat mando by like 10" I say it was like 6-7" my car been on stick I know what its hitting and 82"or 87" aint fucking with me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 11:00 AM~6456935
> *KILLA how come when it has to do with Todd/Street Life or anyone else you're going to hop against we're "cheerleaders", but when it's your people backing you or your shop, it's "support" or you turn it into a club thing??  That shit is old.  How is it any different??  I'm not a cheerleader, I put just as much time in here at the shop as Todd and the guys that work here, if not more.  I dont give a shit if all I do is go to pick up parts, answer the phones, or sell parts to customers all day.  I wire up switches, and I can assemble pumps too.  I've been helping out my brother since he was lifting cars out of my parents garage and supported him from day one.  Bottom line is I support what I believe in!!
> Chalio was also a Majestic and that's what fellow club members do in AZ.....help each other out.  But once again that is wrong because it's about Todd & Street Life.  It's amazing that everything that pertains to you, your club or your shop is the right way, but when it's anybody else it's wrong.
> *


This is one down as Girl! Dont trip Jen my wife helps me cut cars and assemble pumps, and wire shit up all the time here at the shop. But nobody will ever give her any credit because she is a female. One of these days when we get some free time im gonna let her run loose and build what ever the hell she wants.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!+Oct 27 2006, 10:43 AM~6456820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 FUCKIT GIMME SOME POM-POMS, I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT ANYBODY SAYS... I'LL SUPPORT MY HOMIE ALL DAMN DAY... :biggrin:





> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 11:06 AM~6456987
> *thats right locos phx cut my 73 but I didnt own it when he cut it so know your facts before u talk I sold to a guy he cut and bought back a year later and that was like 5 years not 2and as for 82" if mando didn't beat me and u say he hitting 85-87" u sure cant fuck with me  some people said I beat mando by like 10" I say it was like 6-7" my car been on stick I know what its hitting and 82"or 87" aint  fucking with me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I REMEMBER A TOPIC TODD AGAINST THE WHOLE CITY OF PORTLAND
THATS A LITTLE MUCH... TIME 4 U GUYS 2 COME UP TO OUR TOWN- TODD & HIS FAMILY HAS ALWAYS BEEN COOL TO ME IN PERSON. AS U WILL SEE IN MY VIDEOS I DONT PICK SIDES BUT I AM DOWN FOR MY HOME TEAM.
VOL.4 WILL HAVE THE INFAMOUS HOTEL HOP ON IT TOO. SHOWN HOW IT WENT DOWN. KALEB HAD A BAD CELL IN HIS BATTERIES OH WELL. KALEB STUCK HIS ARM OUT WITH RESPECT TO TODD AND THEY BOTH SHOOK HANDS... LETS MOVE ON...


FIRST HOP COMPETITION 4 ME LRM 94 SAC, CA LOOK IT UP.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 01:07 PM~6457820
> *I REMEMBER A TOPIC TODD AGAINST THE WHOLE CITY OF PORTLAND
> THATS A LITTLE MUCH... TIME 4 U GUYS 2 COME UP TO OUR TOWN- TODD & HIS FAMILY HAS ALWAYS BEEN COOL TO ME IN PERSON. AS U WILL SEE IN MY VIDEOS I DONT PICK SIDES BUT I AM DOWN FOR MY HOME TEAM.
> VOL.4 WILL HAVE THE INFAMOUS HOTEL HOP ON IT TOO. SHOWN HOW IT WENT DOWN. KALEB HAD A BAD CELL IN HIS BATTERIES OH WELL. KALEB STUCK HIS ARM OUT WITH RESPECT TO TODD AND THEY BOTH SHOOK HANDS...    LETS MOVE ON...
> *



When have you ever came to AZ???


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 01:07 PM~6457820
> *I REMEMBER A TOPIC TODD AGAINST THE WHOLE CITY OF PORTLAND
> THATS A LITTLE MUCH... TIME 4 U GUYS 2 COME UP TO OUR TOWN- TODD & HIS FAMILY HAS ALWAYS BEEN COOL TO ME IN PERSON. AS U WILL SEE IN MY VIDEOS I DONT PICK SIDES BUT I AM DOWN FOR MY HOME TEAM.
> VOL.4 WILL HAVE THE INFAMOUS HOTEL HOP ON IT TOO. SHOWN HOW IT WENT DOWN. KALEB HAD A BAD CELL IN HIS BATTERIES OH WELL. KALEB STUCK HIS ARM OUT WITH RESPECT TO TODD AND THEY BOTH SHOOK HANDS...    LETS MOVE ON...
> ...


COME TO YOUR TOWN FOR WHAT??? MORE EXCUSES??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2006, 09:09 PM~6453058
> *how is that dissin you, just statin the obvious any impala shouldn't be stuck at 82 unless its a superheavyweight.better for you than if im on the switch, i told your homie pasta im here whenever he wants any of you guys to come down, and i think youve already seen my shit if you got me in your sights...
> *


MUTHA FUCCER,WHERE ARE MY FLOWERS?
I LOVE PASTA!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2006, 09:09 PM~6453058
> *how is that dissin you, just statin the obvious any impala shouldn't be stuck at 82 unless its a superheavyweight.better for you than if im on the switch, i told your homie pasta im here whenever he wants any of you guys to come down, and i think youve already seen my shit if you got me in your sights...
> *


DONT FORGET JIM,YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS,SO IF YOU EVER WANT TO MAKE THIS SHIT PERSONAL,IM EASY TO FIND


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 27 2006, 02:43 PM~6458375
> *DONT FORGET JIM,YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS,SO IF YOU EVER WANT TO MAKE THIS SHIT PERSONAL,IM EASY TO FIND
> *


CAN I GET A CUT?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

i bet that old habits die hard....good luck with the pipe


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 01:22 PM~6458252
> *When have you ever came to AZ???
> *



HAD A BOOTH THERE LAST LRM

MEMORY LOSS I WENT TO THE NEW SHOP OFF CAMELBACK- WHEN TODD HURT HIMSELF I WAS THERE WITH KITA AND RON SOMEONES MOM WAS SELLIN T SHIRTS @ 20 A POP.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

She meant when have you or bigtime came here to hop


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEVER HOPPED IN AZ, NO DESIRE IM JUST A LOWRIDER AND SPEAK 4 MYSELF AND THE PEOPLE I KICK IT WITH.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got a phone call from Mando Today,
It seems that people are blowing this way out of proportion
To every body Mando is NOT hiding behind me in any sense!
What I said had to do with me only 
And I standing behind my product I use witch Is Hi-Low
I take much pride in using his products in my shop
And am humbled to have any Involvement with Hi-Low

And on a personal note feel that people do not give Mando the true honor and respect that I feel he deserves

His products are all top of the line

Mando has built cars like a GM Factory (From what I have seen and heard when he was in Gardena)

Has been heavy in the hopping world

And as a kid made me feel that anything’s possible and the sky’s the limit

So, I thank and apologize to Mando


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 27 2006, 06:43 PM~6459354
> *I just got a phone call from Mando Today,
> It seems that people are blowing this way out of proportion
> To every body Mando is NOT hiding behind me in any sense!
> ...


I see your equipped with a Hi Low shirt now, can you jump higher?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 27 2006, 05:58 PM~6459422
> *I see your equipped with a Hi Low shirt now, can you jump higher?
> *



Claro  :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 27 2006, 05:43 PM~6459354
> *I just got a phone call from Mando Today,
> It seems that people are blowing this way out of proportion
> To every body Mando is NOT hiding behind me in any sense!
> ...


when was this?? last week???

why would Mando try to hide behind you??? you don't know shit, you are a nobody... I think you are really taking this "fantasy" of yours a little too far... You have constantly made an ass out of yourself since you signed up and have proven yourself to be a liar... so what does anything you have to say even remotely have merit?

please just go away... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

Oh Snap!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Oct 27 2006, 06:08 PM~6459468
> *when was this?? last week???
> 
> why would Mando try to hide behind you??? you don't know shit, you are a nobody... I think you are really taking this "fantasy" of yours a little too far... You have constantly made an ass out of yourself since you signed up and have proven yourself to be a liar... so what does anything you have to say even remotely have merit?
> ...


true shit


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

For what it's worth I've never really cared about what the next man had bad to say about me


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 27 2006, 06:34 PM~6459608
> *For what it's worth I've never really cared about what the next man had bad to say about me
> *


for one thing... like I said, you've proven yourself a liar, so your word isn't worth much... 

also... I suppose since you've had so much practice getting clowned... you're probably used to it by now... :uh: :uh:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 04:26 PM~6458982
> *HAD A BOOTH THERE LAST LRM
> 
> MEMORY LOSS I WENT TO THE NEW SHOP OFF CAMELBACK- WHEN TODD HURT HIMSELF I WAS THERE WITH KITA AND RON SOMEONES MOM WAS SELLIN T SHIRTS @ 20 A POP.
> *


Damn you're all fucked up. 1. That was the OLD shop location. 2. I didnt get hurt that was a Black Magic dude from Vegas. 3. You didnt roll to AZ with Kita, cuz when they broke down on the way here, we are the ones that went to help them when there trailer/truck fucked up. 4. How come everytime you want to talk big, you drop Kitas name???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 06:57 PM~6459733
> *Damn you're all fucked up.  1. That was the OLD shop location. 2. I didnt get hurt that was a Black Magic dude from Vegas.  3. You didnt roll to AZ with Kita, cuz when they broke down on the way here, we are the ones that went to help them when there trailer/truck fucked up.  4. How come everytime you want to talk big, you drop Kitas name???
> *


daaaammmmnnn!!! hahaha...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

awwww cause Kitas like family to me WHY? is there a problem there now? 503 997 7188 hope not


I flew to AZ - not in your business to know what or where your newest location is.. just answering the questions asked. U want to see some video ? u making me sound like im a liar. U next gunna say we didnt kick it at Nene s or at the hotel. Oh Check the date on your illness mag spread again.  Great job on the stereo :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 07:13 PM~6459812
> *awwww cause Kitas like family to me WHY? is there a problem there now? 503 997 7188 hope not
> I flew to AZ - not in your business to know what or where your newest location is.. just answering the questions asked. U want to see some video ? u making me sound like im a liar. U next gunna say we didnt kick it at Nene s or at the hotel.  Oh Check the date on your illness mag spread again.  Great job on the stereo :biggrin:
> *


Hope not what mother fucker??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

wow mother fucker now? settle down and call me.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 07:24 PM~6459880
> *wow mother fucker now? settle down and call me.
> *


ahahahahahaha... this is getting good... I'll be right back, I need to get my popcorn out of the micro!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

remember this is not reflection on any clubs either thanks


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 07:24 PM~6459880
> *wow mother fucker now? settle down and call me.
> *


fuck that, call you for what??? Your fuckin phone # is all over fuckin LIL and your phone probably still never rings


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I feel I will no longer be apart of my own topic


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 27 2006, 07:29 PM~6459916
> *I feel I will no longer be apart of my own topic
> *



probably a good thing... go into the model forums or something. you'd be better suited in there. :uh: :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

there you have it so we done- startin sound like u the one sweatin a lil with all the l.i.l. investigations on me.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Oct 27 2006, 06:31 PM~6459928
> *probably a good thing... go into the model forums or something. you'd be better suited in there. :uh:  :uh:
> *


oohh nice sting


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 07:33 PM~6459939
> *there you have it so we done- startin sound like u the one sweatin a lil with all the l.i.l. investigations on me.
> *


go watch your videos


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

<--- sits back munching popcorn!!! this is good shit!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 11:00 AM~6456935
> *KILLA how come when it has to do with Todd/Street Life or anyone else you're going to hop against we're "cheerleaders", but when it's your people backing you or your shop, it's "support" or you turn it into a club thing??  That shit is old.  How is it any different??  I'm not a cheerleader, I put just as much time in here at the shop as Todd and the guys that work here, if not more.  I dont give a shit if all I do is go to pick up parts, answer the phones, or sell parts to customers all day.  I wire up switches, and I can assemble pumps too.  I've been helping out my brother since he was lifting cars out of my parents garage and supported him from day one.  Bottom line is I support what I believe in!!
> Chalio was also a Majestic and that's what fellow club members do in AZ.....help each other out.  But once again that is wrong because it's about Todd & Street Life.  It's amazing that everything that pertains to you, your club or your shop is the right way, but when it's anybody else it's wrong.
> *


if your in tha shop you aint a cheer leader that is to all who arent involed with no car to hop talking shit . todds car hop cool so do mine. this isnt a disrespect this is a car hop i realize shit gets heated people say thing that upset others. if there wasnt so much bullshit id hop there and drink a beer there. so there is no hard feeling with me. im in the game for tha love of tha lowriding. i am also a nice guy.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I DO, I RECOMMEND VOL.2 05 NEW YEARS MAJESTICS HOP-GREAT SHIT FROM THE PIONEERS OF LOWRIDING -I BETTER NOT DROP ANY NAMES HAHA


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 07:38 PM~6459975
> *I DO, I RECOMMEND VOL.2 05 NEW YEARS MAJESTICS HOP-GREAT SHIT FROM THE PIONEERS OF LOWRIDING -I BETTER NOT DROP ANY NAMES HAHA
> *


I was there, I beat Spike and Johnny that day, then went to Crenshaw and still served some folks.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 27 2006, 07:37 PM~6459965
> *if  your in tha shop you aint a cheer leader that is to all who arent involed with no car to hop talking shit . todds car hop cool so do mine. this isnt a disrespect this is a car hop i realize shit gets heated people say thing that upset others.  if there wasnt so much bullshit id hop there and drink a beer there. so there is no hard feeling with me. im in the game for tha love of tha lowriding. i am also a nice guy.
> *



jenn is todds sis, she's always at the shop helping her bro out... both jen and todd are cool people... todd is mad cool the few times I have spoken with him when he came here and in AZ. 

Jenn/Todd... don't get me wrong... big killer is good people too, he's very much inside the sport of hopping lowriders... been doing it for a long while now and believe me, he's a cool brother... always willing to help out people... funny thing is that todd and killer are very much alike... when two people are so passionate about something, there will always be friction... you guys should talk some more outside of fucking layitlow and believe me... you guys will probably end up being good friends...

as for conversations, none of what is said by killer or todd are related to car clubs, so... with that being said... logging off with an X--left click.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U WERE THERE??? DIDNT SEE YA? YES THE IMP YOU HAD WAS LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY KEPT GOING AND GOING. 2 BAD YOU DIDNT SEE IT. I GAVE A BIG STACK TO R-N THE OWNER OF BL-CK M-GIC THE DAY I WASNT AT YOUR SHOP. I MADE SURE YOU GUYS GOT ATLEAST ONE.

GOOD SHIT U SHOULD WATCH IT SOME TIME

MISSED CRENSHAW HAD TO FLY HOME


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 27 2006, 07:43 PM~6460004
> *jenn is todds sis, she's always at the shop helping her bro out... both jen and todd are cool people... todd is mad cool the few times I have spoken with him when he came here and in AZ.
> 
> Jenn/Todd... don't get me wrong... big killer is good people too, he's very much inside the sport of hopping lowriders... been doing it for a long while now and believe me, he's a cool brother... always willing to help out people... funny thing is that todd and killer are very much alike... when two people are so passionate about something, there will always be friction... you guys should talk some more outside of fucking layitlow and believe me... you guys will probably end up being good friends...
> ...


you should be a counselor homie you really be wording some shit. call tommarow.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

were definatly going at it again, believe that.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 27 2006, 07:58 PM~6460039
> *you should be a counselor homie you really be wording some shit. call tommarow.
> *



i'll call tomorrow... all the kids are on lock down tomorrow for clean-up hahaha


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

were definatly going at it again, believe that.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE 44 INCH SUNROOF IS SMASHIN HOMIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2006, 08:04 PM~6460072
> *THE 44 INCH SUNROOF IS SMASHIN HOMIE
> *


THERE WILL BE SOME HURT :0 FEELINGS


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Oct 27 2006, 09:08 PM~6459468
> *when was this?? last week???
> 
> why would Mando try to hide behind you??? you don't know shit, you are a nobody... I think you are really taking this "fantasy" of yours a little too far... You have constantly made an ass out of yourself since you signed up and have proven yourself to be a liar... so what does anything you have to say even remotely have merit?
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

I have to poop


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 11:06 AM~6456987
> *thats right locos phx cut my 73 but I didnt own it when he cut it so know your facts before u talk I sold to a guy he cut and bought back a year later and that was like 5 years not 2and as for 82" if mando didn't beat me and u say he hitting 85-87" u sure cant fuck with me  some people said I beat mando by like 10" I say it was like 6-7" my car been on stick I know what its hitting and 82"or 87" aint  fucking with me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL SEE IM BRINGING A HOP STICK.


----------



## G MONEY213 (Oct 28, 2006)

HI EVERYONE I JUST GOT TO SAY FIRST OF ALL MY RESPECTS TO THE LEGEND MANDO MR. HI LOW IS BANGIN ALL OVER EVERYWHERE IF U WANT SUM CUM GET SUM!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G MONEY213_@Oct 28 2006, 02:24 PM~6463286
> *HI EVERYONE I JUST GOT TO SAY FIRST OF ALL MY RESPECTS TO THE LEGEND MANDO MR. HI LOW IS BANGIN ALL OVER EVERYWHERE IF U WANT SUM CUM GET SUM!
> *



Sounds like a slogan for a gay porn ad. :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ron why would you know what a slogan for gay porn sounds like fool. :biggrin: jk


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2006, 09:09 PM~6453058
> *how is that dissin you, just statin the obvious any impala shouldn't be stuck at 82 unless its a superheavyweight.better for you than if im on the switch, i told your homie pasta im here whenever he wants any of you guys to come down, and i think youve already seen my shit if you got me in your sights...
> *


Go break them fools off Jimmy....Their pumping this car car up with one photo..
It must have only worked once.....Come on ''Riders Cronicles'' keep it real, your boy, bigmackilla actin' like this fool cars been swingin around the clock,takin all out. To get respect ,it's earned, not givin...Get some wins under his belt and let the car talk,cause with one good hop(photo) and the way he runs off at the hip,
he's lookin like a chump.
Todd ,let me know when were heading to portland :biggrin: I got some peeps I been meanin to kick it with .....You can tag along to Jimmy.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 28 2006, 09:55 PM~6464852
> *ron why would you know what a slogan for gay porn sounds like fool.  :biggrin: jk
> *


Your funny Jimmy.... :biggrin: You know I seen it in your hotel room at Vegas,
remeber the quick B-line out of your room.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2006, 09:06 PM~6464927
> *Go break them fools off Jimmy....Their pumping this car car up with one photo..
> It must have only worked once.....Come on ''Riders Cronicles'' keep it real, your boy, bigmackilla actin' like this fool cars been swingin around the clock,takin all out. To get respect ,it's earned, not givin...Get some wins under his belt and let the car talk,cause with one good hop(photo) and the way he runs off at the hip,
> he's lookin like a chump.
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2006, 09:09 PM~6464964
> *Your funny Jimmy....  :biggrin:  You know I seen it in your hotel room at Vegas,
> remeber the quick B-line out of your room.
> *


in my room what did you need quick money to buy a hydraulic motor lol :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2006, 09:06 PM~6464927
> *Go break them fools off Jimmy....Their pumping this car car up with one photo..
> It must have only worked once.....Come on ''Riders Cronicles'' keep it real, your boy, bigmackilla actin' like this fool cars been swingin around the clock,takin all out. To get respect ,it's earned, not givin...Get some wins under his belt and let the car talk,cause with one good hop(photo) and the way he runs off at the hip,
> he's lookin like a chump.
> ...


road trip :biggrin: let me know when


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2006, 09:06 PM~6464927
> *Go break them fools off Jimmy....Their pumping this car car up with one photo..
> It must have only worked once.....Come on ''Riders Cronicles'' keep it real, your boy, bigmackilla actin' like this fool cars been swingin around the clock,takin all out. To get respect ,it's earned, not givin...Get some wins under his belt and let the car talk,cause with one good hop(photo) and the way he runs off at the hip,
> he's lookin like a chump.
> ...



mmmm now wonder who that would be :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

diamond mikes got that switch down good!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 29 2006, 12:05 AM~6465570
> *road trip :biggrin:  let me know when
> *


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJQnY9mtmBw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJQnY9mtmBw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 29 2006, 07:08 AM~6466019
> *<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJQnY9mtmBw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJQnY9mtmBw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> *


damn son is messing with the computer


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 29 2006, 08:10 AM~6466024
> *damn son is messing with the computer
> *


cool ass video though!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 24 2006, 09:19 PM~6436712
> *why is this site full of shit talking idiots
> *


I hardly log on anymore for that very reason.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 29 2006, 07:21 AM~6466048
> *cool ass video though!
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2006, 09:06 PM~6464927
> *Go break them fools off Jimmy....Their pumping this car car up with one photo..
> It must have only worked once.....Come on ''Riders Cronicles'' keep it real, your boy, bigmackilla actin' like this fool cars been swingin around the clock,takin all out. To get respect ,it's earned, not givin...Get some wins under his belt and let the car talk,cause with one good hop(photo) and the way he runs off at the hip,
> he's lookin like a chump.
> ...


you didnt say i was a chump when you were talking to me in portland?
anyways me and todd are already gonna hop,you would need him to back your play.im going to az when im ready. ask YOUR PEEPS they been served.
dont bring todd in me and him already have out own shit going down
any time you want some buddy just call whatever. bring that orange 64 its not even close. ibeen bangin bumper for years with all my joints.yu didnt know cause we dont run thoseCRAPPY PARTS. WHAT UP LETS HOPJ


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2006, 08:06 PM~6464927
> *Go break them fools off Jimmy....Their pumping this car car up with one photo..
> It must have only worked once.....Come on ''Riders Cronicles'' keep it real, your boy, bigmackilla actin' like this fool cars been swingin around the clock,takin all out. To get respect ,it's earned, not givin...Get some wins under his belt and let the car talk,cause with one good hop(photo) and the way he runs off at the hip,
> he's lookin like a chump.
> ...



i always tried to be cool with u too Ron. Killa has earned my respect as a rider and a friend. I try to keep it real as possible. Come on up!! ILL BUY THE FIRST ROUND win lose or draw
NW UNRATED PERIOD


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2006, 10:06 PM~6464927
> *Go break them fools off Jimmy....Their pumping this car car up with one photo..
> It must have only worked once.....Come on ''Riders Cronicles'' keep it real, your boy, bigmackilla actin' like this fool cars been swingin around the clock,takin all out. To get respect ,it's earned, not givin...Get some wins under his belt and let the car talk,cause with one good hop(photo) and the way he runs off at the hip,
> he's lookin like a chump.
> ...


Funny thing is you Tell killa "respect is earned NOT givin" thats some advice you need to give to your son Jimmy.That Mutha fucca wasnt doing SHIT before YOU got his car.Getting served by SINGLE pumps,gas hopping doing 30" Killa HAS wins under his belt going bacc a few years,Jimmy?He was a nobody(but he was kinda cool)Now since he runs your product he's a somebody???


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 30 2006, 12:56 PM~6473372
> *Funny thing is you Tell killa "respect is earned NOT givin" thats some advice you need to give to your son Jimmy.That Mutha fucca wasnt doing SHIT before YOU got his car.Getting served by SINGLE pumps,gas hopping doing 30" Killa HAS wins under his belt going bacc a few years,Jimmy?He was a nobody(but he was kinda cool)Now since he runs your product he's a somebody???
> *


funny you think i just started hopping yesturday, go get a streetlow vol 14 there first san jose show i was there and took the single pump class my car is on the first page of the mag and again under the show. i think that show was in 99 or so. so my car wasnt hittin like it does now? whats your point? quit ridin your club memebrs nutz and build somthing yourself. ohh i forgot you already bought a done car...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 30 2006, 09:53 PM~6476768
> *funny you think i just started hopping yesturday, go get a streetlow vol 14 there first san jose show i was there and took the single pump class my car is on the first page of the mag and again under the show. i think that show was in 99 or so. so my car wasnt hittin like it does now? whats your point? quit ridin your club memebrs nutz and build somthing yourself. ohh i forgot you already bought a done car...
> *


back up your and rons talk,come up my car looks like shit but it will dig you the fuck out. today is oct 31. i put thebatts on charge yesterday. now are you and him just talking or what. teach you how to hop in the rain.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 30 2006, 10:53 PM~6476768
> *funny you think i just started hopping yesturday, go get a streetlow vol 14 there first san jose show i was there and took the single pump class my car is on the first page of the mag and again under the show. i think that show was in 99 or so. so my car wasnt hittin like it does now? whats your point? quit ridin your club memebrs nutz and build somthing yourself. ohh i forgot you already bought a done car...
> *


I did?Whos?When?WHERE??That Box chev is no where NEAR DONE,all it has is a PAINT JOB(that im RE-DOING)if you thing it us,that just shows what you know about lowriding!Isnt there cars in YOUR club that are T.V dinners(That CLean ass Blue Reagal)Nice try,but again,your wrong.
I BUILT all my cars.I called you out with my blue one last summer when we were on the same level.I been swinging shit and serving cats since 99 Loc,checc YOUR facts.

If baccing a club member makes me a nutt swinger,fucc it,Im just baccing my brotha,dont get mad at us cause yours wont do the same.

I know you can do better that that!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 31 2006, 08:01 AM~6478358
> *back up your and rons talk,come up my car looks like shit but it will dig you the fuck out. today is oct 31. i put thebatts on charge yesterday. now are you and him just talking or what. teach you how to hop in the rain.
> *


are we gonna hop or you and black magic full of shit.
bring a impala with no GIMMICKS or double switch bullshit.
bring the orange one and bring that blue 63.told yall i got shit gonna go down with other people, but ill use black magic as a example for them. load that motha fucka up. NOTHING ELSE TO SAY BRING IT LETS DO IT. BLACK MAGIC WILL GET SERVED ON TAPE. NO MORE TALK!!!!


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

i got somethin for all yall :0 wait i got nothin :biggrin: but ya gata love the drama up in here


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 31 2006, 08:18 AM~6478439
> *I did?Whos?When?WHERE??That Box chev is no where NEAR DONE,all it has is a PAINT JOB(that im RE-DOING)if you thing it us,that just shows what you know about lowriding!Isnt there cars in YOUR club that are T.V dinners(That CLean ass Blue Reagal)Nice try,but again,your wrong.
> I BUILT all my cars.I called you out with my blue one last summer when we were on the same level.I been swinging shit and serving cats since 99 Loc,checc YOUR facts.
> 
> ...


your a fucking joke when did you cal me out your car was only at one show? and the only pics of it ever getting off where when you left it at exclusive auto and they were workin on it and hittin the switch.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Oct 31 2006, 11:10 AM~6478707
> *i got somethin for all yall :0 wait i got nothin :biggrin: but ya gata love the drama up in here
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 31 2006, 09:26 AM~6478783
> *your a fucking joke when did you cal me out your car was only at one show? and the only pics of it ever getting off where when you left it at exclusive auto and they were workin on it and hittin the switch.
> *


quit avoiding me bring that orange 64 today lets do it


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 31 2006, 09:34 AM~6478822
> *quit avoiding me bring that orange 64 today lets do it
> *


dont worry. we will see eachother soon


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 31 2006, 10:26 AM~6478783
> *your a fucking joke when did you cal me out your car was only at one show? and the only pics of it ever getting off where when you left it at exclusive auto and they were workin on it and hittin the switch.
> *


The 1st year I did the lac I called you out on the streets,before you re-did it,I told you id nose up with you anytime.
as for pics,Im dont lowride for fame,It dont need to be sunday for me to ride.
Your right,the one pic of it was at the shop,my homie(who is like family and has helped me build every car I have built)finished it(redoing the set up) that day and said he would test it for me.I still was there working on that shit,so dont get it twisted.
PLENTY of fools have seen me hit my own shit,but you wouldnt know about that cause I dont see your ass riding out there every weekend.

You know what,Say what you want about me,its all good.Im not better then you,you and got shit on me.Game reconize game,Real ridas know the truth,those that arent out here dont know the truth so Im not gonna explain anymore cause I got nothing to prove.
I made the call.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 31 2006, 10:34 AM~6478822
> *quit avoiding me bring that orange 64 today lets do it
> *


what up Killa.
Just so Im staying HONEST,yes jim has been breaking fools off this year.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 31 2006, 09:42 AM~6478869
> *dont worry. we will see eachother soon
> *


this weekend whats up . I LL PAY FOR YOUR GAS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 31 2006, 03:00 PM~6480493
> *what up Killa.
> Just so Im staying HONEST,yes jim has been breaking fools off this year.
> *


 the green 64 will serv his ass bro bro. he dont want none of old yeller.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i got a $100 to chip in for the hotel, drinks or whatever.
It everyones chance to clown him at his own shop. Then this internet BS can stop.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

this shit trips me out.. haha.. gotta luv the shit talkin.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah it is a holla but this has to end even if it is funny as hell


----------

